# My girls are becoming ladies.



## megan23247 (May 10, 2008)

*Here are a few pics of my girls.  They are on day 33 of flower and im using a 430watt son-agro bulb.  I've been told I have one Sativa and one indica and as you can see the one on the left looks like its going to be done alot quicker than the other, which is fine cause I have nothing but time. :ccc: *

*Not sure how long im going to let them go but im using my scope and checking the trichs everyday.  *


*There are a few yellow leaves showing up here and there but nothing im concerned about.  *


----------



## Cole (May 10, 2008)

I wanna take a bite of em.:hubba: 
They look like some fine young ladys.(not to young)


----------



## smokybear (May 10, 2008)

The ladies are lookin great. Nice work. Going to be some great buuds. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 11, 2008)

*Yes your girls sure have become ladies and they are looking great. Whatever your doing keep it up and you'll be smoking before ya know it.  *


----------



## GreenMan74 (May 11, 2008)

Nice spiraling sativa buds.     Is the one on the right indica?  Looks similar to the taller one ~ low rez pic though ~ hmmmm well nice growin' !
   For some reason now I hear that song "Girl, You'll Be a Woman Soon".  And of course then the Pulp Fiction flashbacks.


----------



## Hick (May 11, 2008)

...beautifull megan..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 11, 2008)

Way to go Girl....look at those big boobs....oops I meen Budds..lol..Nice job..


----------



## megan23247 (May 11, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Way to go Girl....look at those big boobs....oops I meen Budds..lol..Nice job..


 
*I thought for a sec I posted a picture of myself! lol*  :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 11, 2008)

Great looking girls ya got there.


----------



## subcool (May 29, 2008)

Looking nice for sure does the Sativa one have a lemon smell yet?
True Sativas can many times be selected due to the smell of Lemonene that has a citrus smell.

Just curious?

Looking great so far

Sub


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 29, 2008)

Looking good megan


----------



## megan23247 (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok so I took everyones advice and waited to harvest when the trichs were just right and im glad I did! :hubba:  I harvested one of my two girls last night and now have her hanging and in a week or so im putting her in mason jars to cure her.  My other girl is not done yet im thinking 2 weeks or more on her.  

Here are a couple pics I put my Ipod in one so you could see how big the cola is.   I cant believe how well everything turned out considering this is like I said my first time to grow ANYTHING ever!  

Thanks agian for everyones help (you know who you are  )  I'll keep yall posted on the 2nd girl and then from now on im doing a grow journal  maybe one day I can help someone cause there really is nothing better than smoking your OWN plant for the first time. :watchplant:  

Thanks Again!  eace:


----------



## tcbud (Jun 3, 2008)

The look ABSOLUTELY beautiful, i hung a plant last night too....feels wonderful!
and would love to read a grow journal from You.
What did the trichs look like? did you go into amber or stay with cloudy?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 3, 2008)

Those look great. Congrats on the harvest, tell us how she smokes.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 3, 2008)

best looking plants that i have seen today. keep up the good work.


----------



## megan23247 (Jun 3, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> The look ABSOLUTELY beautiful, i hung a plant last night too....feels wonderful!
> and would love to read a grow journal from You.
> What did the trichs look like? did you go into amber or stay with cloudy?


 
*The trichs were amber/cloudy.  I sampled some not that long ago and man it was a great high I cant wait to see what the high is like after a couple weeks of hanging and then curing.  *


----------



## Ms. Jievil (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice


----------



## deeeeeed (Jul 31, 2008)

Lovely...


----------



## andy52 (Jul 31, 2008)

looks great,bet it is good


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah please tell us how it smokes, im wondering for myself


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 12, 2008)

*This was my first grow it feels like a LONG time ago ...ive come a long way thats for sure. lol.   If you had asked me how it smoked soon after I harvested it I would have said its some GOOD stuff etc., BUT now that I kinda know what im doing and have a couple harvests under my belt, and got good seeds online, I would have to say this stuff only smoked ok and it had a VERY harsh burn to it (again, this was before I knew how to flush/leach my plants LOL) and it made me cough horribly, not to mention both plants hermed on me. lol.  *


----------



## dekgib (Jul 20, 2009)

i love your work keeps me coming...to this site i mean


----------

